# Social Category > The Whistleblower Forum >  I know someone evading paying tax but don't know how to report it to SARS

## Mimen

I've looked on their website but can't find where to report it. We pay our taxes rand by rand but she has a corporate job and claims as if she consults from her office at home. She claims for fuel, faxes, office space etc. It's not right. We earn the same but she lies to the extend that she gets tens of thousands rand back for doing nothing. All I want is for her to pay what we pay.

----------


## AndyD

SARS have an online page regarding 'suspicious activity'. http://www.sars.gov.za/TargTaxCrime/...-activity.aspx

There's a link on that page to a form that you can submit to report any suspicious activities you may be aware of.

----------


## Whistleblower

In South Africa are there reward programs for those who report these tax evasion? Just recently I know Sprint was fined millions of dollars for tax evasion and the whistleblower received around $66 million.

----------

